# Farm fields



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

I want to model a corn field on my "N" scale layout. Anyone ever did that. I can't seem to find corn stalks in N scale only HO. If you did where did you buy corn stalks or how did you make them.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Google is your best friend. A Google search for "N Scale Cornstalks" turned up thousands of results. Several How to articles and dozens of products.

Seems to me that this product might be exactly what you're looking for: https://www.ebay.com/i/311926419850...3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1270786233931


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm planning to have at least two farm fields on my own layout. The pepper farm I am pretty likely to try and make by hand, somehow, since buying it at $20 for six plants seems like a poor expenditure of limited funds. 

I.E. I'll probably be watching this thread pretty closely.

(the dandelion farm will probably just be some sort of light sprinkling of yellow dust on top of a good coating of green)


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can simulate the furrows of a field by peeling one side off a sheet of corrugated cardboard (the regular stuff works well for HO; for N you need the thinner stuff).

Pretty much anything else can be simulated using ground foam, floral wire, poly fiber, construction paper, etc. and paint. It's the old trade off of time vs. money: if you don't want to shell out for the commercial products, be prepared to spend some quality time making it yourself.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Furrowed field*

Ko Improbable;

A furrowed farm field can also be done using brown cordoroy fabric.
Its quite inexpensive and can be sprinkled with clumps of ground foam to simulate crops. My club also made a citrus orchard of orange trees using Contact brand cold medicine's "Tiny time pills" as oranges.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wizard46 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, don't know why my google didn't find that. I ordered 1 box but that was not enough. I've ordered more. Here is what I have so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

I have an absolutely FANTASTIC PowerPoint presentation from Patrick G. Lana that is 41 slides about modeling N scale crops. He sent it to me by request. It's copyrighted all over the slides, and it's not publicly available, so I can't distribute it without his permission. If you email him at:

[email protected]

and/or

[email protected]

He probably will upload a copy somewhere so you can download it for yourself if you contact him like I did. It really is good. He used to present it at train shows and model rr clinics.

If you email him, please ask him if we can publish it somewhere.

There is a Model Railroader article, but it's NOT ANYWHERE NEAR as comprehensive as his PowerPoint clinic presentation.

http://mrr.trains.com/how-to/realistic-scenery/2012/08/modeling-fields--in-n-scale

-Never Get Old


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Wizard46 said:


> Thanks, don't know why my google didn't find that. I ordered 1 box but that was not enough. I've ordered more. Here is what I have so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green looks a lot brighter on your layout than it does in the other photos. Maybe hit it with a mist of black paint to tone it down a bit.

Very young corn is that bright, vivid green, but by the time it's about 3' high, the leaves and stalks are a much darker green.


----------

